# BCS PGD in IT Qualification in ACS Assessment



## cyber (Jan 20, 2011)

Dear All,
I'm from Sri Lanka and 26 years old. Currently I'm working as a Software Engineer (JAVA) for 4 years. I have successfully passed BCS (british computer society) PGD Exam and PGD project. Also I'm holding BCS Professional Graduate Diploma in IT qualification which treat as a B.Sc. (hons) IT degree here in Sri Lanka and as well as in UK. 
I'm pleased to apply for skills assessment to migrate Australia. Therefore it's required to assess our exp. and qualifications for ACS. 
I saw in ACS site, they do accept B.Sc. / Graduate Diploma + 4 years exp. as Group A. 
I'm pleased to know that to which category does BCS PGD in IT qualification falls in ACS assessment. 
Someone who already applied for ACS with BCS PGD in IT qualification also please comment on this .. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cyber (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone who is willing to migrate to Australia with BCS ( British Computer Society ) Graduate Diploma in IT go ahead and apply ACS accept the qualification as a B.Sc. qualification.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

cyber said:


> Anyone who is willing to migrate to Australia with BCS ( British Computer Society ) Graduate Diploma in IT go ahead and apply ACS accept the qualification as a B.Sc. qualification.


Hi Cyber,

What occupation code did you apply for? And how did ACS assess your BCS graduate diploma in regards to your nominated occupation?

I am in the same situation and in the process of deciding what occupation code to use. As whatever i uses should match with my qualification (which is BCS PGD with project).

Thanks!


----------



## anur4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi, what about VETASSESS, Do they also recognize " BCS PGD in IT Qualification" equivalent to a degree?
Many thanks.


----------

